# CIF 2020-21 Sports Calendars



## jpeter (Jul 20, 2020)

July 20, 2020 – Update and 2020-21 Sports Calendars








						July 20, 2020 - Update and 2020-21 Sports Calendars - CIF Southern Section
					

The latest from the Southern Section...



					cifss.org
				




Two season Fall and Spring, no Winter.  But fall is just about winter and football is now only *11 or 8 man. * first practice is 12/14 first comp 1/8/21 and goes to spring: playoffs start 3/19-4/16 for state championships.

Soccer will start on February 27, last league games on 5/6/21 and ends on June 5th at the regional finals.

CIF has suspending bylaw 600-605, so CIF will allow students to participate both in club soccer and HS soccer simultaneously.

With spring tournaments (national cup) and club simultaneously that's going to be difficult tasks to manage with the number of games.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

*CIF has suspending bylaw 600-605, so CIF will allow students to participate both in club soccer and HS soccer simultaneously.*

THIS should be very interesting.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *CIF has suspending bylaw 600-605, so CIF will allow students to participate both in club soccer and HS soccer simultaneously.*
> 
> THIS should be very interesting.


Well as someone mentioned to me yesterday...

If the season for club and hs overlap, wouldn't many people in their prime recruiting year forgo hs soccer?

If the goal for many is college, club offers a better venue for recruiting. So have fun with that decision.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 21, 2020)

Our High School coach didn't even have practices for soccer and daughter ended up playing Varsity Basketball and Track.   Looking at playing soccer this year.   With games Wed/Friday I could still see time for showcase tourneys on a weekend, and once a week practice with the club team.   Plus many High School coaches are club coaches and have a number of players on both teams.  Gives kids some options at least.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well as someone mentioned to me yesterday...
> 
> If the season for club and hs overlap, wouldn't many people in their prime recruiting year forgo hs soccer?
> 
> If the goal for many is college, club offers a better venue for recruiting. So have fun with that decision.


Club may be better for recruiting, but HS is necessary for admission so you have to be there anyway.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jul 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Club may be better for recruiting, but HS is necessary for admission so you have to be there anyway.


High school soccer is necessary for College admissions? Sorry, had to ....


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> High school soccer is necessary for College admissions? Sorry, had to ....


Not necessary, but the highlight video my son sent out was all high school play.

I watched that again a while back with him.  

"How come you never made moves like that in college?"  

"Dad, most of those high school players were not good enough to make a college team."

But he did make a few moves -- this sequence beat UCLA in OT in 2011.









						UCD Men's Soccer 11 | Henry UCLA0597
					

AggiePhoto



					zenfolio.page.link


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Club may be better for recruiting, but HS is necessary for admission so you have to be there anyway.


CooCoo.


----------



## Timan (Jul 21, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> High school soccer is necessary for College admissions? Sorry, had to ....


The HS sports give students the PE credits. In my son's HS, it encourages the students to take school sports, and not many students take PE classes after Fr year. To take PE at older, reducing the opportunity to take AP classes. It might have some impacts for college admissions.


----------



## full90 (Jul 22, 2020)

I don’t see our kids club coach allowing the team to play high school if ecnl is happening this spring. I mean you’d be allowed to but I’d imagine the club coach will say you can play hs but you can’t miss my practice sooooo. I know my kid would pick ecnl. And even if allowed my kid wouldn’t risk not being at club practice And risk weekend ecnl playing time. The team is too good and competitive to not be there every practice. Sadly once again these DA kids are on the short end of it. They’ve had the birth year switch, DA ridiculousness and now covid.  

and even if you could pull off timing and permission wise to do both is two games in the week and a game on the weekend plus trainings best for these kids? After 10 months of no games? That’s not worth it health wise.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 22, 2020)

Timan said:


> The HS sports give students the PE credits. In my son's HS, it encourages the students to take school sports, and not many students take PE classes after Fr year. To take PE at older, reducing the opportunity to take AP classes. It might have some impacts for college admissions.


In our school district, if you play outside sports you can apply for Independent Study which gives you the PE credits as long as you meet the requirements and complete all the paperwork necessary during the school year.  Which allows the athlete to have room for AP in the later years of HS.


----------



## dk_b (Jul 22, 2020)

full90 said:


> I don’t see our kids club coach allowing the team to play high school if ecnl is happening this spring. I mean you’d be allowed to but I’d imagine the club coach will say you can play hs but you can’t miss my practice sooooo. I know my kid would pick ecnl. And even if allowed my kid wouldn’t risk not being at club practice And risk weekend ecnl playing time. The team is too good and competitive to not be there every practice. Sadly once again these DA kids are on the short end of it. They’ve had the birth year switch, DA ridiculousness and now covid.
> 
> and even if you could pull off timing and permission wise to do both is two games in the week and a game on the weekend plus trainings best for these kids? After 10 months of no games? That’s not worth it health wise.


As was discussed on the other thread, 20 or so states already play spring HS soccer so ECNL (and the ECNL clubs) can modify the schedule for this one year and play in the winter.  With 26 (I think it was) states that typically play HS soccer in the fall and many of those likely adjusting, I'd imagine spring HS soccer will be the dominant format this coming year.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 23, 2020)

full90 said:


> I don’t see our kids club coach allowing the team to play high school if ecnl is happening this spring. I mean you’d be allowed to but I’d imagine the club coach will say you can play hs but you can’t miss my practice sooooo. I know my kid would pick ecnl. And even if allowed my kid wouldn’t risk not being at club practice And risk weekend ecnl playing time. The team is too good and competitive to not be there every practice. Sadly once again these DA kids are on the short end of it. They’ve had the birth year switch, DA ridiculousness and now covid.
> 
> and even if you could pull off timing and permission wise to do both is two games in the week and a game on the weekend plus trainings best for these kids? After 10 months of no games? That’s not worth it health wise.


some will pick club and some will pick HS, it will be $3-4K question.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 27, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> some will pick club and some will pick HS, it will be $3-4K question.


This year could be a mess. But next year could be even worse.
Let's say this Spring,  you have ECNL clubs highly recommend that kids dont play HS soccer.  So now you have a HS roster made up from outside of ECNL.  Kids are thrilled - they made varsity as a sophomore or freshman.
Then  next year when things are back to "normal" (hopefully) the ECNL kids are back in the mix.  And those players that got a ton of minutes are now bench players.
Competition is good -  Rise up or get passed over.  I'm strictly thinking of this from a mental standpoint for teenage players (girls mostly)


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## lafalafa (Dec 1, 2020)

Soccer Cat said:


>


Yup all season 1 sports  will only do local league play if/when the CDPH and local public heath approves sometime next year.  No CIF or regional playoffs.

Soccer is season 2 so some hope but our HS staff and AD are telling players that CIF or regional championship events are a longshot and only local league play is likely to go forward once the updated guidance is released


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Yup all season 1 sports  will only do local league play if/when the CDPH and local public heath approves sometime next year.  No CIF or regional playoffs.
> 
> Soccer is season 2 so some hope but our HS staff and AD are telling players that CIF or regional championship events are a longshot and only local league play is likely to go forward once the updated guidance is released


Meanwhile in Arizona (and many other states) the kids have been in school full time for months and all sports are going.  Yet somehow things arent any worse there.  This is so wrong for our kids!  Yet another reason people are leaving this state.


----------



## Sike (Dec 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Yup all season 1 sports  will only do local league play if/when the CDPH and local public heath approves sometime next year.  No CIF or regional playoffs.
> 
> Soccer is season 2 so some hope but our HS staff and AD are telling players that CIF or regional championship events are a longshot and only local league play is likely to go forward once the updated guidance is released


The press release states that regionals and state championships will not happen for season 1 sports.  Individual sections have not necessarily cancelled their CIF playoffs.  For instance, CIF-SS issued a press release yesterday specifically stating that they have not cancelled CIF playoffs for season 1 sports and will make that determination on January 19th.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 2, 2020)

Sike said:


> The press release states that regionals and state championships will not happen for season 1 sports.  Individual sections have not necessarily cancelled their CIF playoffs.  For instance, CIF-SS issued a press release yesterday specifically stating that they have not cancelled CIF playoffs for season 1 sports and will make that determination on January 19th.


This is the CIF-SS release








						Update - December 1, 2020 - CIF Southern Section
					





					cifss.org
				




There proposal to incorporate the four colored tiers and directly connect those to high school sports pretty much means they painted themselves into a corner and dec15, Jan 4th, or Jan 19th is likely not enough time for any SoCal counties to get out of purple for the low risk sports. For LA forget about it, lucky to be out of purple in 3-4 months. 

Football going to need a orange or yellow tier since its high risk,. Soccer red or orange since it's medium, everything else likely a red since schools can't open in purple.

With that is pretty obvious that football for Socal is a longshot and there just holding on to a stand of hope.   There just is not enough time or field space to try to crame all sports into some condensed calendar and do playoffs,  something are not going to happen.

Good to have hope but at some point they need be realistic, right now it's all hope and prayers.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 3, 2020)

jpeter said:


> This is the CIF-SS release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it stands right now, football is not happening. The only question will be whether they'll move football to Spring and shorten soccer season.
There will be huge push to have Spring sports over Fall/Winter since all of them were canceled last Spring.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 18, 2020)

HS Volleyball has been officially moved to Spring - more implications for dual/triple sport athletes and teams.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like Tuesday 1/19 is d-day for all fall sports championship in SS









						CIF Southern Section still expected to make Tuesday statement on status of fall sports championships
					

Commissioner Rob Wigod says at meeting that high school cross-country meets could start soon.




					www.google.com
				




Local league play only seems like the only option that will be presented.    For season #2 soccer how that shakes should know more on Tuesday ? but the word is unless the guidance changes not much.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Capistrano Valley Christian played Calvary Chapel. Football game. Interesting development.....


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jan 18, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Interesting development.....


Anything interesting besides the SEC-like, defense dominated 2-0 score?


----------



## jpeter (Jan 19, 2021)

As expected CIF Southern Section cancels postseasons and championships for Season 1 sports, including football.





						Southern Section
					






					scorebooklive.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351575533058994177
The cross country championships were canceled, despite the sport being allowed to take place in the purple tier, because the Section didn’t think it was realistic to host a championship in one location and have student athletes from all seven counties in the Southern Section footprint travel there to compete based on current COVID-19 trends in the region.

spring sports remain in place with some of them in purple moving forward.  For counties that make it to the orange tier soccer still a possibility. March/April update on those for possible post season.

Press conference at 1 today.


----------



## WestOfFive (Jan 20, 2021)

jpeter said:


> July 20, 2020 – Update and 2020-21 Sports Calendars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jan 21, 2021)

CIF just rescinded the ability to play for both club and high school. Newsomes wording on sports "no one should cohort with more than one team". So even if we get a spring high school soccer season who is going to play it?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> CIF just rescinded the ability to play for both club and high school. Newsomes wording on sports "no one should cohort with more than one team". So even if we get a spring high school soccer season who is going to play it?


This includes coaches as well, which will make it very interesting.


----------



## crush (Jan 21, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> This includes coaches as well, which will make it very interesting.


Eagle, did you see this coming....lol?  Should we all get in huff or puff when in all reality of the duality we all find ourselves in is silly sparing for nothing.  I mean, no soccer will be played anyways with the current leadership so why waste our brains thinking about what is really going on.  I'm heading to the beach before it rains all week.  See you guys later.  Peace out


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 21, 2021)

Dang game over for HS basically now.

Between the orange tier requirement and no simultaneous play anymore.









						CIF reverses course, won’t allow playing high school, club sports simultaneously
					

CIF had temporarily suspended restrictions to play high school and club at the same time because of calendar changes.




					www-mercurynews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## timbuck (Jan 21, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Dang game over for HS basically now.
> 
> Between the orange tier requirement and no simultaneous play anymore.
> 
> ...


Well, since neither are playing right now, who really cares.  Until there is some sort of schedule, this doesn't really impact much.
Does attending a club practice mean you can't attend a high school conditioning session?
What about a kid that plays multiple sports at their high school?  They play hs lacrosse, hs tennis and recreational soccer?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Eagle, did you see this coming....lol?  Should we all get in huff or puff when in all reality of the duality we all find ourselves in is silly sparing for nothing.  I mean, no soccer will be played anyways with the current leadership so why waste our brains thinking about what is really going on.  I'm heading to the beach before it rains all week.  See you guys later.  Peace out


It's nothing to see here.....playing both at the same time is ridiculous idea to begin with.
Imagine this....training 5 days a week and playing 4 games a week in between. Very few will get through without an injury with this schedule.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Dang game over for HS basically now.
> 
> Between the orange tier requirement and no simultaneous play anymore.
> 
> ...


I would disagree with this. Many kids will choose HS over club, depending of course on HS program.


----------



## dk_b (Jan 21, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I would disagree with this. Many kids will choose HS over club, depending of course on HS program.


I agree with you (and with your prior post). They are only kids a short while and playing a spring of low-stress HS after not playing for a while is going to appeal to many, especially if it looks like club returns to normal or near-normal come summer.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 21, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Well, since neither are playing right now, who really cares.  Until there is some sort of schedule, this doesn't really impact much.
> Does attending a club practice mean you can't attend a high school conditioning session?
> What about a kid that plays multiple sports at their high school?  They play hs lacrosse, hs tennis and recreational soccer?


Travel soccer and ECxx are playing now and there are many tournaments, showcase, and league games scheduled for the spring.

One cohort at a time so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 21, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Travel soccer and ECxx are playing now and there are many tournaments, showcase, and league games scheduled for the spring.
> 
> One cohort at a time so take that for what it's worth.


Good point.  I was thinking more along the lines of California based league play.

But CIF Soccer doesn't have any games scheduled for a while.  And  it will be a stretch to see if they do have games this year.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 21, 2021)

dk_b said:


> I agree with you (and with your prior post). They are only kids a short while and playing a spring of low-stress HS after not playing for a while is going to appeal to many, especially if it looks like club returns to normal or near-normal come summer.


This year is unquie and the scramble to play, make up for lost time and get exposure is a strong draw for some.

Giving up spring Dallas cup, Vegas, ECNL champions league, showcase, etc is not going to be very popular for certain age groups for the HS players we know.

Squads where expanded with the notion that x number where going to play spring HS and not necessary league games on the weekends.  Tournaments and light training for those during the HS season but now that is sort of out the window.

With the dwindling prospect of a actual HS play season with championships some will just stick with club since they can at least play out of state for somethings.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

timbuck said:


> But CIF Soccer doesn't have any games scheduled for a while.  And  it will be a stretch to see if they do have games this year.


Not sure what you mean by that. HS League schedules is out for a while now for Spring (at least since Oct). If your HS coach didn't mentioned this to you, it doesn't' mean it's not there.


----------



## dk_b (Jan 21, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> This year is unquie and the scramble to play, make up for lost time and get exposure is a strong draw for some.
> 
> Giving up spring Dallas cup, Vegas, ECNL champions league, showcase, etc is not going to be very popular for certain age groups for the HS players we know.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with any of that - a lot of kids will focus on club. And I guess ECNL could cram an entire season of league games into the spring so that there is a Champions League but there are thousands of kids who play club but don't play in those events b/c they are not in THOSE clubs and some of those will play in college though likely not at a P5 or strong mid-major (like a Santa Clara).  Unless my kids (or I) feel like there is a real risk in missing a "look", I'd have them make a choice based on where they'd get the most enjoyment as they ease back. I've gone through the "process" with one kid already and given her route (she played HS, played ECNL, played in the YNT/WNT program, is in college), it would not surprise me if she'd advise her sisters to play HS given this somewhat "lost" year.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jan 21, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Well, since neither are playing right now, who really cares.  Until there is some sort of schedule, this doesn't really impact much.
> Does attending a club practice mean you can't attend a high school conditioning session?
> What about a kid that plays multiple sports at their high school?  They play hs lacrosse, hs tennis and recreational soccer?


Personally waiting on this ruling. My kiddo is currently on the volleyball team at high school (which I know will never play a game) to get her PE credit. Right now going on the "don't ask, don't tell" policy.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 21, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> This year is unquie and the scramble to play, make up for lost time and get exposure is a strong draw for some.
> 
> Giving up spring Dallas cup, Vegas, ECNL champions league, showcase, etc is not going to be very popular for certain age groups for the HS players we know.
> 
> ...


I agree, but you only talking about small percentage of kids. Majority are not paying (sorry, playing) ECNL, MLS or whatever else.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 21, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. HS League schedules is out for a while now for Spring (at least since Oct). If your HS coach didn't mentioned this to you, it doesn't' mean it's not there.


Sure, there's an anticipated start date and schedules. But until we are out of the "purple" tier, we may as well say we'll be playing on the backs of unicorns.  All just a fantasy at this point.
In the prior years, HS soccer started to have pre-season tournaments and scrimmages right after Thanksgiving.  Kids could play club and HS until there was an "official game with a referee" (I think that was the rule.  Please correct me as needed).  During the fall and winter, club players would have their club practices and club games.  High School would have some sort of "Soccer class" during 6th period or Zero Period until the season started.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 21, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I agree, but you only talking about small percentage of kids. Majority are not paying (sorry, playing) ECNL, MLS or whatever else.


Overall yes the majority but when you look at certain leagues like trinity, religious privates, or some socal sections there are much higher numbers playing those. 

If /when there is a choice if socal gets into the orange tier regular club players have to make a choice also.   All most all of the teams in his HS division have club players for the most part, his team is like 90% club players.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 24, 2021)

Masks required for soccer during competition :

OCRegister: CIF State update: Athletes in some sports will be required to wear a mask during competition.









						CIF State update: Athletes in some sports will be required to wear a mask during competition
					

Participants in sports such as football, baseball, softball and basketball should wear masks, according to the updated guidelines.




					www.ocregister.com
				




The CIF State The guidelines, which follow the lead of the California Department of Public Health (CDPH), state that for the sports of badminton, baseball, basketball, competitive cheer, field hockey, football, golf, lacrosse, soccer, softball, tennis, volleyball and wrestling, “masks should be worn at all times by all individuals participating in the activity, even with heavy exertion as tolerated.” 

update on Friday, Jan. 22 to the guidelines for competition to advise that masks should be worn by participants in most sports.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 27, 2021)

Would a kid be able to run track and still play a tournament with their club team?


----------



## dk_b (Jan 27, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Would a kid be able to run track and still play a tournament with their club team?


Statewide CIF bylaws have always permitted that - the restrictions only apply to playing HS and non-HS in the same sport.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jan 28, 2021)

dk_b said:


> Statewide CIF bylaws have always permitted that - the restrictions only apply to playing HS and non-HS in the same sport.


The question is the wording for this year. "..cohort with only one team..." By this wording it means that you can only be on one team period. Does not matter the sports. So in theory my kiddo can not be on the high school volleyball team and her club soccer team. I don't think the high schools are looking too closely yet because right now volleyball is just a class. Problem would come if they ever get to compete.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 28, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> The question is the wording for this year. "..cohort with only one team..." By this wording it means that you can only be on one team period. Does not matter the sports. So in theory my kiddo can not be on the high school volleyball team and her club soccer team. I don't think the high schools are looking too closely yet because right now volleyball is just a class. Problem would come if they ever get to compete.


Volleyball and soccer same season at our school and AD already stated they will be following state recommendations of the one cohort at a time for just this spring.

If they where different seasons like track and swim + soccer that will work.  Same seasons a no go if participating in two HS sports or must choose one between HS and club same season.  Two club sports same season no HS not sure the clubs would even question or care but YMWV.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 28, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> The question is the wording for this year. "..cohort with only one team..." By this wording it means that you can only be on one team period. Does not matter the sports. So in theory my kiddo can not be on the high school volleyball team and her club soccer team. I don't think the high schools are looking too closely yet because right now volleyball is just a class. Problem would come if they ever get to compete.


Cohorting (“Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports” CDPH document) Athletes and coaches should cohort by team, and refrain from participating with more than one team over the same season or time period (notwithstanding competitions permitted as outlined below). Therefore, the CIF must rescind its temporary suspension of CIF Bylaws 600-605 (Outside Competition) effectively immediately to avoid being in conflict with the language above issued by the Governor’s Office and the CDPH. _*If the CDPH Guidance is amended in the future, the CIF may elect to revisit this issue. *_

I've highlighted it for you.....


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 29, 2021)

_Question: If a student has already participated on a team outside the CIF, does this
impact their high school eligibility?
Answer: No. As of today, there have been no CIF contests so no student has lost
eligibility with respect to this Bylaw._

So it is ok to play club games and tourneys right up until the first CIF contest.  So play club games.  Practice with you High School team.  Cohorting be damned. 

I'd also say CIF isn't giving any new rules, just instituting its old rules which only forbid same sport.   It is the Governors office and Health department that only want one team cohorting.  

How do kids cohort with their classmates (I expect school to start by March/April as teachers are now getting their shots) and still play with a sports team?   Lastly if masks are required and you are playing outside, what does it matter if you cohort.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 29, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> _Question: If a student has already participated on a team outside the CIF, does this
> impact their high school eligibility?
> Answer: No. As of today, there have been no CIF contests so no student has lost
> eligibility with respect to this Bylaw._
> ...


the question will be: why would you even need to cohort if games will be allowed and we are in Yellow tier?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 29, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> _Question: If a student has already participated on a team outside the CIF, does this
> impact their high school eligibility?
> Answer: No. As of today, there have been no CIF contests so no student has lost
> eligibility with respect to this Bylaw._
> ...


In LA county several things must change in order to have youth sports beyond the ones in purple tier outlined in the guidance doc from Dec and updated 1/26





						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




Getting the Daily new cases (per 100k) to within 3.9
Or the positive rates for the entire country to 4.9 to reach orange tier is just one of those steps.  County heath and the school boards, and schools need to get onboard with that with additional things added on a possibility (teachers and coaches vaccinated for one)

Conditioning is slated to return to our district and school next week which is good for the kids. However, we've heard some schools not going to even offer conditioning beyond the purple tier sports since they see very little chance of getting back to play or into orange in time. 

We have track and swim going but no competition with other schools yet or how to hold them.  Dual meets are the only possiblity but getting approval to hold one is something that hasn't been done just yet.

Time is ticking away and between the state guidance, CIF, country, local school board is a very difficult mine field to navigate.

The let them play rallies today and the lawsuit might be the best last change they have to actually see the field for LA county soccer at socal public schools this spring.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 29, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> In LA county several things must change in order to have youth sports beyond the ones in purple tier outlined in the guidance doc from Dec and updated 1/26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LA County is in tough spot. 
OC, I believe, will have at least a Season


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

Good news with the dual cohorts. The suspension of the bylaw has been reinstated to allow club & HS  at the same time has been suspended again with the exception of football



			CIF Update Regarding Bylaws 600-605 and Cohorting -  California Interscholastic Federation
		


Yeah the schedules will be crazy to be able to do both but at least there is some possiblities now with tournaments if nothing else.

Now we need to get that compromise done so soccer is not in the orange tier and high risk so there can be a season


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Good news with the dual cohorts. The suspension of the bylaw has been reinstated to allow club & HS  at the same time has been suspended again with the exception of football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was obvious


----------



## twoclubpapa (Feb 11, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> LA County is in tough spot.
> OC, I believe, will have at least a Season


We've still got a long way to go in OC based on the tier criteria and the numbers as of 9 Feb 2021:
Adjusted case rate is 29.7/100K.  Moderate tier is maximum of 3.9.
County positivity rate is 9.4%.  Moderate tier is maximum of 4.9.
Health equity positivity rate is 12.4%.  Moderate tier is maximum of 5.2

CDPH categorizes soccer as a high contact outdoor sport and maps that into the Orange (Moderate) tier.  I think a good case could be made that soccer should be identified as a moderate contact sport and therefore mapped into the Red (Substantial) tier.  Even so, there would still need to be a substantial reduction in the COVID metrics for play to recommence. 
Maximum Red tier adjusted case rate is 7.0/100K 
Maximum Red tier County positivity rate is 8%
Maximum Red tier Health equity positivity rate is 8%


----------



## GT45 (Feb 11, 2021)

They are discussing removing sports from those tiers. NFHS removed them from tiers so there is a model to follow.



			https://www.nfhs.org/articles/nfhs-revises-guidance-on-covid-19-transmission-during-high-school-sports/


----------



## Overtime (Feb 11, 2021)

The discussions with the state have centered around HS football and there is a group of four coaches who have been reporting progress in the discussions.  Articles were written by local prep reporters that major progress was made last week.  Not sure what this actually means but the bottom line is if football wins we all win which means the tiers will be eliminated and all sports will be permitted at a given date.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

Overtime said:


> The discussions with the state have centered around HS football and there is a group of four coaches who have been reporting progress in the discussions.  Articles were written by local prep reporters that major progress was made last week.  Not sure what this actually means but the bottom line is if football wins we all win which means the tiers will be eliminated and all sports will be permitted at a given date.


Having school based athletics tied directly to the state covid tiers as there currently define makes things very difficult to resume play for Socal.

HS Football might be able to pull off a limited local league season until the end to mid April.  CIF already cancelled their championship's.    If football goes soccer can and will be impacted since there is not enough fields to go around, who is going to take priority when there trying to play or practice at the same time in April or March?

Hard to say that tiers will be fully eliminated since that's the way the state has handled industry guidance for all sectors so far.   I think we will be seeing some changes to the youth sports guidance with the next couple weeks, instead of 4 tiers maybe just 1-3 risks categories and the steps & procedures within them  but to eliminate them all now wholesale wouldn't really be a "comprise"  you know how the politics of saving face goes.  Hope they do but it's always seems to be something else they through in with the monkey wrench.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 12, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> _Question: If a student has already participated on a team outside the CIF, does this
> impact their high school eligibility?
> Answer: No. As of today, there have been no CIF contests so no student has lost
> eligibility with respect to this Bylaw._
> ...


the biology doesn‘t give you a nice, clean safe/not safe line.  You reduce the risk.  You don’t make it zero.

each thing you do multiplies the risk by a fraction.  You can cut the risk in half three times in a row.  But you can‘t make it zero.

So, why cohort if you are already outside?  Because single cohorts outside are a lower risk to your teammates, and teammates’ families,  than being outside on multiple teams.

To be honest, I’m just glad it looks like we can play.  I’m not about to argue about the number of simultaneous teams.  One is WAAY better than zero.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2021)

Updates for CIF-SS.   

They seem to be going by the weekly Tuesday numbers:


----------



## Frank (Feb 21, 2021)

I understand Oc high school soccer starts March 2nd. Schools are starting to post their schedules.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Feb 22, 2021)

Frank said:


> I understand Oc high school soccer starts March 2nd. Schools are starting to post their schedules.


Which schools/region? I'm hearing mixed info.


----------



## Frank (Feb 22, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Which schools/region? I'm hearing mixed info.


I've seen the following as they are in my area (Orange County):

Servite
Mater Dei
OLU
Brea
El Dorado

You can see them on the school sites or Max Preps

Some start 3/2 and some a week later right now on their websites


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Will there be a CIF post season or just league play in the southern section? My DD is a freshman so she's scared to ask and I don't want to be that dad bothering coach...... but I am confused as I have heard mixed reports.......


----------



## nextgenathletics (Feb 22, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Will there be a CIF post season or just league play in the southern section? My DD is a freshman so she's scared to ask and I don't want to be that dad bothering coach...... but I am confused as I have heard mixed reports.......


If I had to guess, season will just be moved to spring and post season into late spring/early summer. Or perhaps shortened season. Would be weird to start a season but not do a post season. .


----------



## nextgenathletics (Feb 22, 2021)

Frank said:


> I've seen the following as they are in my area (Orange County):
> 
> Servite
> Mater Dei
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> If I had to guess, season will just be moved to spring and post season into late spring/early summer. Or perhaps shortened season. Would be weird to start a season but not do a post season. .


Depends on your league, section, and school.

Our LA county section has planned to start league play late April partly due to that's the end of football. Last league games just before memorial day.

Not sure about the postseason or playoffs going to be tight time wise and some schools graduate early June so have to see how that goes.   Our coaches are saying league only and don't count on playoffs but CIF hasn't said one way or the other for spring sports so far.


----------



## Patandpats (Feb 22, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Will there be a CIF post season or just league play in the southern section? My DD is a freshman so she's scared to ask and I don't want to be that dad bothering coach...... but I am confused as I have heard mixed reports.......


According to our coaches meeting that was held before this most recent announcement, the answer is yes. Last contest is May 15, playoffs end May 29.  Nothing beyond local playoffs meaning the LA teams won't play the SD teams, etc.

The biggest take away for all sports is that the posted end of season deadlines aren't going to change. That should help club planning as they should know most of their players will be done for Memorial Day weekend tournaments and all will be done by the end of that.  Remains to be seen how club goes along with this or doesn't.  I'd expect first games will be around March 15th.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> According to our coaches meeting that was held before this most recent announcement, the answer is yes. Last contest is May 15, playoffs end May 29.  Nothing beyond local playoffs meaning the LA teams won't play the SD teams, etc.
> 
> The biggest take away for all sports is that the posted end of season deadlines aren't going to change. That should help club planning as they should know most of their players will be done for Memorial Day weekend tournaments and all will be done by the end of that.  Remains to be seen how club goes along with this or doesn't.  I'd expect first games will be around March 15th.


Things changed after the CDPH 2/19 update, the Southern section is going to have to get creative to have soccer playoffs that include all the counties like before. 

Riverside can't play LA,  San Bernardino can't play Ventura, Ventura can't play Orange, and there are other combinations that are not viable unless the guidance gets changed and the limitations for tournaments are modified.  Local health has some discretion on what cross county competitions they may allow in there jurisdiction also

Same county postseason will be much easier to navigate but not sure CIF-SS wants to go there just yet.


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 22, 2021)

What happens if case rates are all still above 14% on Friday? Looking at the case numbers for San Diego over the last couple of weeks, the numbers were dropping, but now seem to have stabilized. San Diego's case rate as of yesterday is 22.2% (https://sdcounty.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/30b5e0fa2a5f4404b1219d8cd16b2583). I don't think that number has changed much in the last week. I assume what happens is we are all sad, but I am hoping there is another option I have not thought of.

After returning from a tournament in Arizona this weekend, my son proposed the obvious answer for our family. "Can we just move to Arizona?" My wife has already put the kibash on that idea, so we are really hoping for a miracle.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> What happens if case rates are all still above 14% on Friday? Looking at the case numbers for San Diego over the last couple of weeks, the numbers were dropping, but now seem to have stabilized. San Diego's case rate as of yesterday is 22.2% (https://sdcounty.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/30b5e0fa2a5f4404b1219d8cd16b2583). I don't think that number has changed much in the last week. I assume what happens is we are all sad, but I am hoping there is another option I have not thought of.
> 
> After returning from a tournament in Arizona this weekend, my son proposed the obvious answer for our family. "Can we just move to Arizona?" My wife has already put the kibash on that idea, so we are really hoping for a miracle.


CIF will likely follow the CDPH state guidance closely.

Clubs may give more consideration to court injunctions like the one in San Diego with let them play.

Trying to juggle both HS and club schedules, practices, games, travel protocols, and educational commitments all at same time is a big challenge for those looking to do both.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 22, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> What happens if case rates are all still above 14% on Friday? Looking at the case numbers for San Diego over the last couple of weeks, the numbers were dropping, but now seem to have stabilized. San Diego's case rate as of yesterday is 22.2% (https://sdcounty.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/30b5e0fa2a5f4404b1219d8cd16b2583). I don't think that number has changed much in the last week. I assume what happens is we are all sad, but I am hoping there is another option I have not thought of.
> 
> After returning from a tournament in Arizona this weekend, my son proposed the obvious answer for our family. "Can we just move to Arizona?" My wife has already put the kibash on that idea, so we are really hoping for a miracle.


I live in SD and follow the numbers pretty closely—I’m pretty sure SD County only changes the case rate number once a week, on Tuesday, when the new rate is published by the state. Given that the cases and percent positive has been steadily decreasing, I would be very surprised if the case rate hasn’t gone down, although I don’t know if SD will get under 14 this week. But we will know tomorrow when the state puts out the mew case rates and I would think we would get under 14 in 2 weeks for sure.


----------



## outside! (Feb 23, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> After returning from a tournament in Arizona this weekend, my son proposed the obvious answer for our family. "Can we just move to Arizona?" My wife has already put the kibash on that idea, so we are really hoping for a miracle.


Your son is obviously not a surfer but maybe the wife is?


----------



## younothat (Feb 23, 2021)

outside! said:


> Your son is obviously not a surfer but maybe the wife is?


Az nice this time of year but only get's hotter from now on.     We like to visit but no not @  the lower evaluations in the summer.









						More plans for the Arizona desert wave pool revealed
					

A new wave pool planned for Gilbert Arizona named The Strand seeks to build a surf park using an as-yet-named wave generating technology




					wavepoolmag.com


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

CIF-SS football an soccer are fully back starting this Friday in LA and Orange counties.  San Bernardino, Ventura, Riverside close so maybe next week for them. 

Let's see the kids play, yeah!


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> CIF-SS football an soccer are fully back starting this Friday in LA and Orange counties.  San Bernardino, Ventura, Riverside close so maybe next week for them.
> 
> Let's see the kids play, yeah!


Yes just got the word, game on in OC!


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Yes just got the word, game on in OC!


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 23, 2021)

Sigh









						San Diego just misses high school sports resumption list
					

Region remains in purple tier for another week with case rate at 15 per 100,000 residents, double what's needed for red tier




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com
				




Maybe we will move to the OC.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 24, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under impression that SD don't have to follow the new guidance anyway?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I was under impression that SD don't have to follow the new guidance anyway?


There CIF section is.

SD let them play is planning on or already did file a contemp of court vs CIF SD and it maybe heard by the court this Wednesday


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 24, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I was under impression that SD don't have to follow the new guidance anyway?


Well the alternative, if following the local court ruling, is abiding by the professional/college sports teams protocols. Which correct me if I'm wrong, but don't those involve extensive covid testing and other procedures? CIF-SDS put out a press release that they think it would be more expensive and burdensome to abide by the professional teams' procedures, and they prefer the new state guidance.



			http://www.cifsds.org/uploads/2/3/3/6/23368454/cifsds_press_release_-_february_23_2021.pdf


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

carla hinkle said:


> Well the alternative, if following the local court ruling, is abiding by the professional/college sports teams protocols. Which correct me if I'm wrong, but don't those involve extensive covid testing and other procedures? CIF-SDS put out a press release that they think it would be more expensive and burdensome to abide by the professional teams' procedures, and they prefer the new state guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cifsds.org/uploads/2/3/3/6/23368454/cifsds_press_release_-_february_23_2021.pdf


According to SD let them play CIF SD has agreed to follow the judges orders in San Diego County today, more info to follow.

Games on.


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 24, 2021)

My son's school (in CIF SD) is issuing pads and helmets to the football players on Friday. Soccer starts with an early am practice Friday morning and both teams are training on Saturday.

Game on!


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Feb 26, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a sit out period for transfers? I thought I read somewhere where they eliminated it for this year


----------



## MamaBear5 (Feb 26, 2021)

Sit out has NOT been eliminated this year. My kiddo is in the mist of this right now and we are trying to still get all the details since the season one sport (volleyball) hasn't released her yet for soccer which starts tomorrow. So does the sit out start at the beginning of the season or when she is released to soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 26, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Sit out has NOT been eliminated this year. My kiddo is in the mist of this right now and we are trying to still get all the details since the season one sport (volleyball) hasn't released her yet for soccer which starts tomorrow. So does the sit out start at the beginning of the season or when she is released to soccer.


April 3rd is the SOP date for B/G soccer for 20-21'

50% of the spring season start, soccer was moved to spring and official start is feb 27th, last contest may 8th.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 28, 2021)

Well LA county public health came out with a update to reopen youth and adult recreational sports on Friday.


			http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_SportsLeagues.pdf
		


Good news is soccer and football can be played.

The controversial part could be this
"All participants are required to wear an appropriate face mask that covers the nose and the mouth at *all Times* during practice, conditioning, play and competition, even during heavy exertion as tolerated to protect the safety of all participants.

Exceptions to wearing a face mask are when the face mask maye Become a hazard, when in the water, while eating/drinking, or when engaging in solo physical exertions (such as jogging by oneself , alone).

Participants must wear a face mask at all times when not engaged In practice, conditioning, or in play, including when on the sidelines during competitions. This applies to All adults and to children 2 years of age and older.

Masks with one-way valves must not be used. Onlyi individuals who have been instructed not to wear a mask by their medical provider due to a medical condition mental health condition, or disability that prevents wearing a mask are exempt from wearing One. Participants should take a break from exercise and/or remove their face mask if any difficulty breathing is noted and should change their mask or mask if it becomes wet and sticks to the participant’sa Face and obstructs breathing. Participants must remain physically distanced from others at any time their face mask is temporarily removed. Masks that restrict airflow under heavy exertion (such as N-95 masks)are not advised for exercise.

Another item was noted from our School AD was if
you are playing another sport, you must finish the season with that sport (cross-country or football) first before starting the next one.  Another words can't start soccer until 4/18 if your doing football or cross-country or another fall sport.


----------



## crush (Feb 28, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Well LA county public health came out with a update to reopen youth and adult recreational sports on Friday.
> 
> 
> http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_SportsLeagues.pdf
> ...


Good luck playing soccer with a mask on.  Pros play with a mask?  This is insane!!!


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 28, 2021)

crush said:


> Good luck playing soccer with a mask on.  Pros play with a mask?  This is insane!!!


No they don't but this might take some court action in LA county to get "equal" treatment.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

All Socal counties are cleared for outdoor sports yay.  Didn't know SLO was still part of the SS.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> All Socal counties are cleared for outdoor sports yay.  Didn't know SLO was still part of the SS.


It's amazing.  We play 9 HS games in April and one in May.  Sunset League is going to be a battle this year.  I hear most of the GDA players are all in this year so it should be game on.  We only play League games so this will be pure ganas league.  My dd is so excited.  I'm grateful no ECNL games until May.  I see big problem if my dd team makes CIF and them has two ECNL Sat and Sunday.  If push comes to shove, then CIF wins the day.  Go High School Soccer!!!


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 2, 2021)

JSerra and Mater Dei playing right now OCGP


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> JSerra and Mater Dei playing right now OCGP


Blow out or what?

Anyway so any talk of playoffs or championship's beyond league?

Haven't heard from our school or coaches yet about that but others have been told league only by their coaches and AD.  Don't know if that's a school or district choice or CIF-SS?


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Blow out or what?
> 
> Anyway so any talk of playoffs or championship's beyond league?
> 
> Haven't heard from our school or coaches yet about that but others have been told league only by their coaches and AD.  Don't know if that's a school or district choice or CIF-SS?


Since Soccer season starting on time, and it hasn't been said otherwise, playoffs will happen.


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Anyway so any talk of playoffs or championship's beyond league?
> 
> Haven't heard from our school or coaches yet about that but others have been told league only by their coaches and AD.  Don't know if that's a school or district choice or CIF-SS?


We are in SD section and the schedule the coach sent out for our team has playoff dates on it.


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 5, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> We are in SD section and the schedule the coach sent out for our team has playoff dates on it.


There are regional CIF's e.g. you can win a San Diego CIF, but that's where things will end this year.  May 28-29 is the SD CIF championship and the last play date.  And I think this makes sense.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 5, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> There are regional CIF's e.g. you can win a San Diego CIF, but that's where things will end this year.  May 28-29 is the SD CIF championship and the last play date.  And I think this makes sense.


So no state comps this year or Socal regionals? Only sectionals?

SD CIF final 4 for example not playing Southern Section final 4 like last year when Loyola played Torrey pines.


----------



## Spartan (Mar 5, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> There are regional CIF's e.g. you can win a San Diego CIF, but that's where things will end this year.  May 28-29 is the SD CIF championship and the last play date.  And I think this makes sense.


Same dates as Girls ECNL NJ Showcase


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> So no state comps this year or Socal regionals? Only sectionals?
> 
> SD CIF final 4 for example not playing Southern Section final 4 like last year when Loyola played Torrey pines.


That is correct.  Given Man City Cup is over Memorial Day weekend and ECNL tournaments starting back up, it's probably the only realistic way to get non-senior elite club players to play HS.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 5, 2021)

Any idea if kids have to get tested 48 hours before a game?


----------



## Dargle (Mar 5, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Any idea if kids have to get tested 48 hours before a game?


My understanding is that this is for indoor sports (given the settlement of the SD case) and Football and Water Polo and Rugby only among the outdoor sports.  So, it wouldn't be required for soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 23, 2021)

For CIF southern section 3/22 click below link:








						CIF Southern Section Update - March 22, 2021 - CIF Southern Section
					





					cifss.org
				




Announcement regarding the status of Section championship for season 2 sports will be no later than April 13.

League play for outdoor sports season 2 is looking good but travel restrictions could have a big impact on the ability to conduct section championships.

In LA county right now our school is not permitted to cross country limes to play contests or host schools from other counties.  At a netrual site within the county that may work.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 8, 2021)

Well CIF-SS has made there interpretation of the CDPH April 6th update and it's not looking promising for spring sports post season








						CDPH Guidance Interpretation (UPDATED 4-8-2021) - CIF Southern Section
					





					cifss.org
				




Monday 4/12 is the planned release date for their decision on spring sports sectional championships and a post season or not.

Keeping the finger crossed but seems like there are some significant hundles to overcome.  Getting the multiple county heath depts to agree on something is a tall order not to mention that sticky CDPH guidance.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes CIF-SS is moving forward with sectional championships for soccer









						CIF SOUTHERN SECTION UPDATE 4-12-2021 - CIF Southern Section
					





					cifss.org


----------



## crush (Apr 12, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yes CIF-SS is moving forward with sectional championships for soccer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you CIF for thinking of the kids first and making the health math work out.  No need to leave the kids stuck in the middle anymore with you know what.  I just told my dd and she is so happy and super grateful.  On behalf of all players & parents who actually take this HSS serious, they say, "thanks CIF."  That would suck apples to have to sit down and tell her no playoffs again like I did a few years ago when that GDA league got started and zero playoffs for 8th graders and really nothing to play for except to showcase as an individual with no desire ((ganas)) to actually be crowned champion.  Its called chasing the ring or the US Youth Soccer Championship or State Cup or CIF Champ.  I wish all the HSS programs that have embraced the great HSS matches and put in the love and effort it needs to build a winning attitude.  If you think it's too dangerous and riddled with serious injuries, then well, you will get what you think.  Does that make any sense to anyone?  You get what you think, hello!!!

P.S.  I just realized I broke my promise of only posting on Sundays with Crush.  I made a boo boo or a little mistake or worse, I didnt keep my word and that is something I'm striving for.  Plus, I'm trying to share the forum with others.  I will just read and get back to my word.  I have some cool stuff I want to address on the 18th.  Peace out!!


----------



## justneededaname (Apr 28, 2021)

Championship dates for Socal sections - https://www.cifstate.org/covid-19/4.28.21_s2_champs_update


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2021)

Poway High school girls varsity soccer team.  What a class act.  Your Senior night also honored your opponents Seniors (Del Norte) with a bouquet of flowers.  My daughter was very thankful for her boquet.  Hats off to the Lady Titans, coaches, and parents for the heartfelt gesture.  You should all be proud.  Thank you!


----------



## Giesbock (May 7, 2021)

That’s a nice gesture to recognize the visiting team’s seniors.  
I was wrong about this HS season. The team improved over the season, coaches were flexible with club players not being over worked and it’s always fun to hear opponents recognize each other after the game.
I watched several parents come to every game, only to see their players sit the bench...one might have gotten an aggregate of 20 minutes playing time throughout the season...  A freshman keeper started one game and got lit up for 3 in the first 10 or 15 minutes...pulled and sat the bench by herself through the game. Coach consoling her afterwards was good on him.
No major injuries.  No CIF tournament. Back to focusing on club.


----------



## Yousername (May 7, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poway High school girls varsity soccer team.  What a class act.  Your Senior night also honored your opponents Seniors (Del Norte) with a bouquet of flowers.  My daughter was very thankful for her boquet.  Hats off to the Lady Titans, coaches, and parents for the heartfelt gesture.  You should all be proud.  Thank you!


My daughter’s team did the same thing. I think the opposing team was genuinely surprised by the gesture.


----------



## Speed (May 7, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poway High school girls varsity soccer team.  What a class act.  Your Senior night also honored your opponents Seniors (Del Norte) with a bouquet of flowers.  My daughter was very thankful for her boquet.  Hats off to the Lady Titans, coaches, and parents for the heartfelt gesture.  You should all be proud.  Thank you!


I love this--my daughter is a senior year and will suggest we reciprocate next year


----------



## Speed (May 7, 2021)

Speed said:


> I love this--my daughter is a senior year and will suggest we reciprocate next year


**next


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 12, 2021)

I’m a HSS newbie…..can anyone tell me how the HOME team is determined in CIF beyond Round 1?


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m a HSS newbie…..can anyone tell me how the HOME team is determined in CIF beyond Round 1?


Bro, congrats and I mean that 100%.  I welcome you with open arms.  If you win league, you get first round I believe.  Second round last year went like this and I think it's the same this year.  LBHS came in 2nd.  They play South Hills, the champ in their league.  In the other bracket, Camarillo plays Brea.  Brea won league.  If both road teams win, then coin flip was already done to establish the home team for second round.  If LBHS wins and Brea wins, then LBHS get's second round home game because Brea already had one.  I hope that helps.  Super excited Kicker, I mean that


----------



## LASoccerMom (May 12, 2021)

Our school did this too. It was really nice to see the Seniors present flowers to the players on the other team. Many of whom are their friends and club teammates. Our player is new to the HS team. I was surprised by how much this moved me.


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

@Kicker4Life RU with RU?


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 12, 2021)

crush said:


> @Kicker4Life RU with RU?


Yes


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes


Awesome!!!  First off, any team playing PV and beating them and winning league deserves praise from me.  Welcome to HSS CIF Playoffs.  It would be super fun ((competitive)) if both our dd had a QF meet up


----------



## LASoccerMom (May 12, 2021)

RU is really strong and fun to watch. Not our team but we will be rooting for them. Crush, I looking forward to hearing your take on the HS teams in playoffs that you know.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 12, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> RU is really strong and fun to watch. Not our team but we will be rooting for them. Crush, I looking forward to hearing your take on the HS teams in playoffs that you know.


Appreciate the kind words and the support!


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> RU is really strong and fun to watch. Not our team but we will be rooting for them. Crush, I looking forward to hearing your take on the HS teams in playoffs that you know.


I love hearing about how strong teams have become in HSS and how prgrams went from bad to good.  I honestly have no idea how good teams are this year in D2.  Mater Dei, Capo and Harvard Westlake seem to be the top teams in D1.  LBHS has 700 students I think so were always Goliath against the Davids of the world.  It's cool.  We take on any opponent.  Always have always will.  When we win, it's big news.  When we lose it's, "oh well, they have 3,000 students to choose from in sports.  If win and their private school and we upset them, it's even better


----------



## twoclubpapa (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m a HSS newbie…..can anyone tell me how the HOME team is determined in CIF beyond Round 1?


It's described in the CIF Playoff Bulletin https://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/2021PLAYOFF-BULLETIN.pdf


> 5. DETERMINATION OF SITES
> To decide who shall be the host team AFTER the first round of competition will be the sole responsibility of the Commissioner.  In cases where two teams are paired after the first round of the playoffs, the team having the fewest number of host games in playoff competition shall be designated as the host team. When both teams have had an equal number of host playoff contests, the Commissioner shall toss a coin to decide the host team.  When a school has been designated as the host school for a playoff contest it shall (1) act in that capacity unless excused by the Commissioner, and (2) be considered the host team regardless of where the game is being played.  SPECIAL NOTE: Teams receiving a bye in the first round shall automatically be the host team in the next round of the playoffs.  Wild card contests do not count towards the total number of home or away contests.


----------



## lafalafa (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m a HSS newbie…..can anyone tell me how the HOME team is determined in CIF beyond Round 1?


Match up team with the fewest home game is the host of the next match.  If there are equal goes to the champions pre-flips that you can find on the main CIF-SS soccer site under downloads



			https://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/GSOC-Preflips-5-11-1.pdf
		


RU in div 2 will be on the road 2nd game if they advance


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 12, 2021)

Thanks all…guess I was selfishly hoping it was highest ranking team in the match up gets home field.  Especially when considering some of the nightmare feels conditions some HS’s play on.


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks all…guess I was selfishly hoping it was highest ranking team in the match up gets home field.  Especially when considering some of the nightmare feels conditions some HS’s play on.


The fact you guys played PV twice and won league, you should have home field all the way to finals, MOO.  I will confess I had to pull my dd aside before last years second round match up at home against PV because of their size and how hard they played.  We lost 0-2 but she won because she did not get hurt.  How did PV look this year bro?  I dont get all this coin flip BS unless two road teams won.


----------



## outside! (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks all…guess I was selfishly hoping it was highest ranking team in the match up gets home field.  Especially when considering some of the nightmare feels conditions some HS’s play on.


We have been lucky. With the exception of Saint Augustine (CIFSD), all of the fields have been nice.


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

outside! said:


> We have been lucky. With the exception of Saint Augustine (CIFSD), all of the fields have been nice.


We had one horrible field and a push from behind that caused my dd to turn her ankle.  I saw it with my own two eyes too. It was like me going up for an easy lay up in hoops and having someone push me from behind as I'm in the air.  It was bush.  Automatic Red where I come from, MOO!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 12, 2021)

crush said:


> The fact you guys played PV twice and won league, you should have home field all the way to finals, MOO.  I will confess I had to pull my dd aside before last years second round match up at home against PV because of their size and how hard they played.  We lost 0-2 but she won because she did not get hurt.  How did PV look this year bro?  I dont get all this coin flip BS unless two road teams won.


I don’t have much to say about PV.


----------



## LASoccerMom (May 12, 2021)

What is the buzz on Los Alamitos this year?


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> What is the buzz on Los Alamitos this year?


I would say watch out.  This year all the teams focused on just league games.  Non-League is what it is, does not matter.  I hear some teams might be pulling out secret weapons who were waiting just for CIF.


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t have much to say about PV.


I can appreciate that bro, trust me.  I would appreciate a scouting report if we play them in the fianls though. My dd had to play center last year in 2nd round of CIF and tried to pull off a Magic Johnson Rookie upset but they were way too strong for our team.  I think they scored on two set pieces.


----------



## LASoccerMom (May 12, 2021)

If it is a PV/LB final please reach out.


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> If it is a PV/LB final please reach out.


I will.  That is going to take some, "do you believe in miracles" kind of soccer stuff.  I say that with humility.  However, soccer is the one sport where you can play super tough defense and give up no goals.  Survive OT and win in PK or get a goal on your one and only shot.


----------



## Overtime (May 12, 2021)

crush said:


> I will.  That is going to take some, "do you believe in miracles" kind of soccer stuff.  I say that with humility.  However, soccer is the one sport where you can play super tough defense and give up no goals.  Survive OT and win in PK or get a goal on your one and only shot.


RU on the road at Downey Friday after 5-1 win today.


----------



## lafalafa (May 12, 2021)

Overtime said:


> RU on the road at Downey Friday after 5-1 win today.


Road games are when it gets really interesting, some packed houses last couple years and haven't heard much about capacity limits yet so hopefully the turn outs will be good.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 12, 2021)

Any early scores? 

Upland and San Juan Hills in a scoreless battle late.
Capo is up big.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 12, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Any early scores?
> 
> Upland and San Juan Hills in a scoreless battle late.
> Capo is up big.


Capo v Chaminade


----------



## crush (May 12, 2021)

Well, we lost in OT with a minute left.  First off, South Hills played some good soccer and deserved the win.  We almost pulled off the miracle   Injury bug got our little school  Sorry Kicker, we tried hard but fell short.  It was cool to see all the fans and but tough to lose a game like that.  Refs were good and I kept my mouth shut.  Our GK was amazing and was the reason we were in OT in the first place.  See you all next year.


----------



## socalkdg (May 13, 2021)

Santiago, Roosevelt, and King won by combined score of 13-0 in the first round.   Big VIII is one of the best divisions.  All three teams have multiple scorers and good keepers.  If you can't beat them, you can root for them.


----------



## crush (May 13, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Santiago, Roosevelt, and King won by combined score of 13-0 in the first round.   Big VIII is one of the best divisions.  All three teams have multiple scorers and good keepers.  If you can't beat them, you can root for them.


Impressive bro.  I love HSS and the passion it brings to the community and the kids.  Pure ganas and no kool aid, just local soccer players trying to win for the local school.  I will say it reminds me of those "Roller Derby" leagues back in the day sometimes.  I super bummed for my dd and her team. Dude, they came so close but fell short.  I will say I'm super happy it's all over and I dont have to close my eyes and pray she can get back up.  All in all, a great HHS season.  Good luck to the rest of the teams making a run


----------

